# Getting scared...please help



## rosegarden620

Hello ladies! I am going into my 29th week and am currently at the point where my midwife and I are discussing the impending birth. Its been a pretty uneventful pregnancy, and this is my fourth. I had some PPH issues with my second, but that was a result of a rushed placental delivery and thus, I had to have a DC a week later to removed the retained placenta. My provider at the time, was tugging on the umbilical cord to get the placenta out (not even 10 minutes after the birth) and I said to her, because it didn't feel right, "can't you just wait for it to come out on its own!" 

Aside from that, my birth history is pretty uneventful, except for the fact that I go fast and early 36-38 weeks. All vaginal with no tears or stitches with babies ranging from 6lbs 8oz - 8lbs 1.3oz. All but one was drug free. 

But I keep seeing people on my FB with babies born being whisked off to the NICU for long periods for respiratory distress and/or other issues after they've been born. Albeit, I don't know their story or their history, but it scares me. 

Babies born nice weights of 8+ pounds.

Im getting nervous...

So please, amuse me...

How many of your home births resulted in a post deliver transfer?


----------

